# Dental implants in Budapest



## Delta (21 Aug 2007)

Hi Yawl,
A friend told me there is a wonderful centre in Budapest thats called the Implant center. Have been considering having some implants done.
Have cheked out their website, and it looks very impressive and a lot cheaper than here. Could not possibly afford to even consider having this work done in Ireland
Anybody any info on this place. Would like of course to be reassured before I make contact.


----------



## ubiquitous (22 Aug 2007)

See this recent thread http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=15789&highlight=markowitzman


----------



## pnh (22 Aug 2007)

Delta said:


> Hi Yawl,
> A friend told me there is a wonderful centre in Budapest thats called the Implant center. Have been considering having some implants done.
> Have cheked out their website, and it looks very impressive and a lot cheaper than here. Could not possibly afford to even consider having this work done in Ireland
> Anybody any info on this place. Would like of course to be reassured before I make contact.


U might be interested to know that there is one called dental-implant.ie
I am going over there in 2 weeks for some work.The reason I chose them is that they have Irish representation.They come over here on a fairly regular basis and meet prospective patients.I met them several weeks ago and discussed treatment and I gather they are coming again in a few weeks.
They also have an Irish chap in Hungary working as a kind of liason guy who is very helpful.If u want any other info let me know but check out the website.


----------



## woddle (22 Aug 2007)

[broken link removed]
You should also check these guys out, I'm over with them now for the week and the service is excellent and they are still cheaper than Ireland


----------



## Delta (22 Aug 2007)

Thanks so much PNH for your reply.  will check out Irish website.  Would love to hear how you get on.  Delta


----------



## Delta (22 Aug 2007)

Hi Woddle,
Thanks for your reply also.  Will check out your website too.  Any chance you would let us know how you get on over there.  Good luck  Delta


----------



## woddle (27 Aug 2007)

Hi Delta
Got back Friday night.I am very pleased with the outcome, I'll give you the exact costs that they did for me and you can go compare,
I had 5 veneers at 590 each, 3 inlays at 550 each, 2 wisdom teeth removed at 200 each and 2 fillings at 155 each , which brought it to 5310, there was one more added expense, I had them put me asleep which costs between 500 and 800 but it cost me the whole 800, and an extra bonus because I got so much work done was they bleached my teeth for free, normally 500 the consultation was free, normally 180 and the digital xray free normally 120, so I think I did well, I stayed in hotel astoria which is a two minute walk from the clinic, they charged me 88 euro a night, hotel was fine but not so much if you where bringing the family, your in walking distance to all the good shops, aer lingus might be your problem as the flights are a little pricey, so book well in advance, I went on the Sunday night but you can actually get a Monday morn flight, and also they had a driver drop me back to the airport for free, Gave him a tenner though, Hope this maybe of some benefit, also rent a bike for the week its great and cyclists have right of way


----------



## markowitzman (27 Aug 2007)

cripes those fees are high!! I wish I could charge my patients these fees. 155 for a filling? 120 for a digital xray? 590 for veneer? woddle are you sure these are the correct fees?


----------



## woddle (27 Aug 2007)

yep they are cheaper than irsih but with hotel and travel prob evened itself out, but still got great work done and saw a great city, i didn't have to pay for digital xray and the fillings they took out my old black ones and put in I think made of plastic, but there white and I don't look like Ive had any fillings and seriously before my teeth where a mess and now I just think there great


----------



## markowitzman (27 Aug 2007)

> yep they are cheaper than irsih


no they are not. 155 for a fill is at least 30% more than typical fees in our area. 180 for check up is at least double and the quoted fee of 120 for xray is treble! This is assuming you would not be covered here under dtbs scheme? If so savings would be at least 50% more in Ireland e.g. dtbs check up foc as are xrays etc.
80% of Irish people have entitlement to state subsidised dental care.


----------



## woddle (27 Aug 2007)

sounds like you know what your talkin about, I'll claim some of it back as they signed my med 2 form, check this out and tell me what you think, cause I did ring around and got quoted similar prices [broken link removed]


----------



## markowitzman (27 Aug 2007)

[broken link removed]
think I will charter the jet and go work for them!
seriously woddle glad you happy with work.
My gripe is that as an Irish dentist I cannot advertise and let my patients know that they can have access to state subsidised dentistry for even complex dental work. Did you know dtbs scheme pays towards a crown, a white filing on front or back tooth, a chrome denture etc etc?
The budapest clinic will not tell you this, nor will they tell you that your exam and xrays are free on dtbs.
The fees the Examiner quote are dublin 4 and are not indicative of the restof country or I am practising in a paralel universe!
I would gladly like to compete with budapest or munich but it is so hard to market ourselves now as we cannot advertise.
Thankfully this will change soon and the playing pitch will be levelled.


----------



## woddle (27 Aug 2007)

appreciate your comments and I think we've given Delta a little more help on her decision making,best of luck


----------



## Perplexed (27 Aug 2007)

I went to Budapest also for dental work. My dentist here was going to charge me €4,200 for whitening & 4 crowns, which was only a partial job as it was all I reckoned I could afford.
I got the whitening plus 9 crowns & 2 bridges & two fillings replaced  for €4,600 with Kreativ dental whom I found very good. I now have a full set of teeth for the first time in years. In fact a previous dentist I used to attend told me to go back to him "when I won the lotto" & he'd do a proper job on my teeth. That put me off enquiring for years !
I was in the process of buying an apt in Budapest at the time so it fitted in with my other visits, otherwise you could add on another €1k between flights & accomodation.
Only problem now is I am reluctant to return to my Irish dentist. Afraid I'll be given out to for going elsewhere !


----------



## Jaid79 (27 Aug 2007)

markowitzman said:


> [broken link removed]
> think I will charter the jet and go work for them!
> seriously woddle glad you happy with work.
> My gripe is that as an Irish dentist I cannot advertise and let my patients know that they can have access to state subsidised dentistry for even complex dental work. Did you know dtbs scheme pays towards a crown, a white filing on front or back tooth, a chrome denture etc etc?
> ...


 
Why are you not allowed to advertise?

Jaid


----------



## Jaid79 (27 Aug 2007)

markowitzman said:


> [broken link removed]
> think I will charter the jet and go work for them!
> seriously woddle glad you happy with work.
> My gripe is that as an Irish dentist I cannot advertise and let my patients know that they can have access to state subsidised dentistry for even complex dental work. Did you know dtbs scheme pays towards a crown, a white filing on front or back tooth, a chrome denture etc etc?
> ...


 
I cant see the price list on the link? Wonder why 

Jaid


----------



## pnh (15 Sep 2007)

Delta said:


> Thanks so much PNH for your reply. will check out Irish website. Would love to hear how you get on. Delta


just back from Hungary with a brand new mouth.The people I was with have a brand new website whuch u might like to check out [broken link removed] far I am happy with the work done -just trying to get used to having a full mouthful of teeth again-and trying to remember that I no longer have to restrict my smile.
Met a number of Irish people out there-all very supportive-all at various stages of treatment-some on their second phase of a two phase treatment.
If u want any more detail -let me know and will send u any info u want by email.
Check out the website and if u can afford it go for it-without hesitation.
One final thing.The clinic is in a small town and u would not believe how cheap it is there.U can have a decent meal with wine for 2 (with a little brandy and a baileys afterwards-okay 2 brandies and 2 baileys.Total price...
22 Euro...crazy.I even think I may have lost my fear of dental treatment...
well the cheap brandy helped


----------



## miselemeas (16 Sep 2007)

_"Did you know dtbs scheme pays towards a crown, a white filing on front or back tooth, a chrome denture etc etc?"
-----------------------------------------------
_
Markowitzman -

Where can I get info about above scheme?   Do you have to find a dentist who is in the scheme or is there a list somewhere?  

I would love to hear of a good dentist in the Dundrum area - would appreciate any details, thanks.
​


----------



## Delta (16 Sep 2007)

Thanks so much pnh.  Really appreciate the info.  will check out that website and then just need the courage to take the next step. Hope you get used to those lovely teeth soon.


----------

